# Apple TV ou TV avec DLNA ?



## mOOnSlide (1 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous les utilisateur de la nouvelle Apple TV ! 

J'hésite entre l'achat d'un téléviseur LCD avec la technologie DLNA (permet entre autre,  d'avoir accès à mes films qui sont sur mon Mac) ou bien l'Apple TV !

Je pense que l'interface de l'Apple TV sera plus sympa que celle d'une TV DLNA... de plus cela m'offrira la possibilité de louer des films....mais bon 119 l'Apple TV, ne vais je pas être déçu ?

PS : Sachant que j'ai toujours ma TV cathodique (qui fatigue à vu d'oeil) c'est pour cela que je voulais m'orienter sur une TV équipé DLNA.

Merci d'avance de vos "argumentaires" pour l'un ou l'autre des produits


----------



## Mungopark (2 Novembre 2010)

J'utilisais ma PS3 + PS3 Media Server avant d'avoir l'ATV2, je préfère largement l'ATV2 : 

- Le film est bufferisé donc il est possible de faire des avances / retours rapides, ce qui était fastidieux voire impossible (et plantogène) en DLNA, surtout sur des gros fichiers. Sur les films HD, une pause prolongée provoquait un décalage de l'image et du son... 

- Plus besoin de connecter le Mac en ethernet

- Plus de plantages 

- Possibilité de louer des films, qui se lancent immédiatement et avec une super qualité

- Interface mille fois plus sympa (métadonnées, avec iFlicks on peut se faire une belle bibliothèque avec illustrations, infos, etc...).

- Possibilité de l'utiliser comme une borne Airport Express pour diffuser la musique sans allumer la télé

- Lecture des Podcasts

- Vidéos YouTube magnifiques

- Télécommande avec l'iPhone

L'inconvénient majeur c'est bien sûr qu'il faut tout réencoder et organiser dans iTunes... L'autre inconvénient c'est la visualisation des photos en 720p (1080p sur la PS3), dommage.


----------



## mOOnSlide (2 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour cet argumentaire qui me donne envie d'acquérir l'APTV 

Le seul bémol c'est cette histoire de résolution, c'est vbraiment bloquant ! Par exemple actuellement j'ai des films sous Itune (format m4V) mais d'une résolution supèrieur à 720p; je serais donc obligé de les convertir pour l'Aplle TV... c'est le côté par pratique de  l'objet.

Je vais voir par la suite mais c'est vrai qu'elle me fait envie 

Merci encore !


----------



## fanougym (2 Novembre 2010)

Salut, 

non, tu ne seras pas obligé de les réencoder, l'ATV les downscale automatiquement en 720p
Vraiment plus d'excuses maintenant ...


----------



## mOOnSlide (3 Novembre 2010)

fanougym a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> non, tu ne seras pas obligé de les réencoder, l'ATV les downscale automatiquement en 720p
> Vraiment plus d'excuses maintenant ...



Ah c'est vraiment bien ça, je ne le savais pas ! 
C'est vrai je n'ai plus d'excuse  Je vais donc m'orienter sur une TV LCD sans fioritures (pas de DLNA etc...) donc moins cher et m'offrir l'ATV en parallèle 

Merci pour vos précieux conseils !


----------



## fanougym (3 Novembre 2010)

De mon point de vue et de mes besoins, l'ATV est vraiment le meilleur compromis.

J'ai une TV DLNA (Samsung) et j'ai connu les mêmes déboires que Mungopark, non sans tester longuement pléthore de serveurs ...

J'y ajouterai un inconvénient majeur, la non prise en charge de certains codec audio ou vidéo. 
Par exemple, chez moi, le DTS n'était pas pris en charge, obligé de réencoder ... 

Et je ne parle pas des gadgets internet et autres Youtube intégrés, horreur de manipulation, d'esthétisme, et d'ergonomie ! 
Chaque constructeur impose ses restrictions, bref, pour moi, c'est encore foireux.

Une ATV, un bon soft pour encoder, une bonne gestion de la bibliothèque itunes avec les tags, et ça roule !

Après, les puristes n'y trouveront pas leur bonheur, moi ça me va.


----------



## mOOnSlide (4 Novembre 2010)

A propos des Tags pour les films sous Itunes, ils faut les rentrer  manuellement ? (exemple si je rip un DVD pour le regarder sous Itunes)


----------



## Mungopark (4 Novembre 2010)

Manuellement tu ne pourras pas renseigner beaucoup d'infos dans iTunes (tous les champs ne sont pas accessibles), je te conseille iFlicks (payant, je ne me sers que de lui pour convertir mes vidéos, bon support du développeur) ou MetaX (gratuit mais pas testé).


----------



## mOOnSlide (4 Novembre 2010)

Salut !
 Merci pour les deux noms des logiciels. J'ai testé MetaX, mais il ne semble pas reconnaître lorsque les titres des films sont en Français, dommage car il n'est pas mal fait !
Je vais voir avec Iflicks.


----------



## NathanB (6 Décembre 2010)

Je rebondis sur votre discussion : 

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de "jailbreaker" l' &#63743;TV (à l'instar de l'iPhone).
Si c'est possible est ce que cela permet de lire les vidéos en 1080p et d'autres formats de vidéos/musiques/photos que ceux compatibles de base avec iTunes ?

Cordialement


----------



## ubusky (7 Décembre 2010)

NathanB a dit:


> Je rebondis sur votre discussion :
> 
> J'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de "jailbreaker" l' &#63743;TV (à l'instar de l'iPhone).
> Si c'est possible est ce que cela permet de lire les vidéos en 1080p et d'autres formats de vidéos/musiques/photos que ceux compatibles de base avec iTunes ?
> ...



yop,

c'est possible avec la version 1 de l'ATV...


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour.

L'AppleTV se limitant à 720p, son intérêt devient nul dès lors qu'on a une tv Full HD.

Concernant le DLNA, je viens de le tester sur ma tv (que j'ai depuis moins d'une semaine), en installant ps3ms sur mon MBP. Pour les photos, ça marche de suite, rien à faire. Pour les vidéos, la tv ne les lit pas, il y a sûrement des réglages à modifier.


----------



## elricodelparis (10 Décembre 2010)

http://blog.firecore.com/


----------

